# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  F2s - Lenny, May & Yuki

## Lennie

I am liking the F2s 

I dont mind Lenny (i think most ppl do) he kinda makes me laugh and i think its good to see someone like that in the hospital, and also something about his past kinda make what he is today, he's hides it well joking around and being funny 

What i also like about Lenny is, that he's so eagar to get stuck in and get his hands dirty, i know doctors are like that but Lenny has this certain go about him, and i like that. Whilst Yuki is behind bumbling with his medical words lol

Sweet Yuki is just here for May cos she in the ED department otherwise he would be in a science lab somewhere where he wouldnt really have to speak lol

----------


## rubylilly

lenny is so funny- i was loving his pink underwear in that promo a few weeks back!

i dont really mind may- but she needs a storyline or we will lose interest.

Yuki is so sweet!!!!! he was like "so we shine the big light in her mouth!"

x

----------


## WelshHorizon

Lenny is my favourite already. I loved it when he was trying to resuscitate the dummy. "120 minutes of CPR and she's still not responding! We've lost her!!" That bit made me laugh so much. I hope he stays in for awhile as well as Yuki and May. They make a great team.

----------


## Lennie

I actually thought from the first promos Yuki would be my fave but i liked Lenny after seeing him in the first episode, he's my fave lol

----------


## Abigail

I have some real concerns about these F2s. Lenny tries too hard to be funnny and just isn't. He's irritating and cocky. May seems like a fragile flower. Yuki is probably the only one with potential to be a good character.

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah I am not a fan of Lenny. I really like Yuki! May is okay-ish.

----------


## alan45

Casualty star Steven Miller has hinted that there are some emotional times ahead for his character Lenny Lyons in a forthcoming family storyline.

In tomorrow night's episode of the BBC medical drama, Lenny comes face-to-face with a woman named Helen, who announces that she is his long-lost sister and needs his help.

As Lenny chats to Helen, he hears that she is seriously unwell and urgently requires a bone marrow transplant - leaving him facing a dilemma over what to do next.

Miller told Inside Soap: "He finds her hooked up to a blood infusion machine and knows what that means. Lenny asks if the only reason Helen got in touch was because he'd be a good bone marrow match, to which she replies, 'Too right - wouldn't you do the same?'

"Her response is the type of thing Lenny would have said, and that's what wins him over."

He added: "It's really sad that the only reason Helen's contacted him is because she wants something. They go to a family therapy session in the coming weeks and it unlocks a lot of memories from Lenny's childhood that have been long buried."

----------

